# My 2 year old shih tzu Mix



## bearman737 (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope some one can help our little dogs keeps bitting my wifes feet for no reason he can be a good boy all day they out of the blue just wan`t to bite. 
He already has bitten my wife 3 times right through the skin.Does anyone have any advix


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

When the dog bites your wife's feet, (1) what is she doing at the time, and (2) what does she do when the dog bites?


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

How many toys does the dog have? How old is the dog? What corrective training have you tried?


----------

